# Conan in Finland... how much of a delay?



## Jasoco (Mar 30, 2004)

Obviously, since the Olympics are pushing Jay back. When will Conan run?

I set up a manual recording for 4 hours from 2AM to 6AM just to be sure I catch it. I don't watch Jay. I love Dave, but I can't miss Conan in Finland! Whose idea was it to travel to Finland during the Olympics? Bad ratings move if you ask me.

Anyway. Heads up.


----------



## DTivoFan (Mar 12, 2005)

Jasoco said:


> Obviously, since the Olympics are pushing Jay back. When will Conan run?
> 
> I set up a manual recording for 4 hours from 2AM to 6AM just to be sure I catch it. I don't watch Jay. I love Dave, but I can't miss Conan in Finland! Whose idea was it to travel to Finland during the Olympics? Bad ratings move if you ask me.
> 
> Anyway. Heads up.


I was under the impression that Conan is not airing during the Olympics, and that the "trip to Finland" was a humorous way to explain his absence for the two weeks.

I also feel that the "Conan looks like the Finnish President" bit was funny the first five times or so, but they have way overdone it, to the point that it's not only unfunny, but also embarrassing.


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 30, 2004)

You think? Well that sucks. They'll obviously play back footage when he cmes back. Ok.. I guess it makes sense. I was hoping they were gonna do shows in Finland though. This is the show that had an entire audience full of children once and did a week from a cruise ship when he first started out. So can't blame me for expecting something really outrageous.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

And Conan actually has gone to Finland!


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 30, 2004)

UGH! I hate those damn news paper websites. I refuse to sign up. Can you post a summary of the text?


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Sorry--I wasn't aware that I had actually signed up for the Chicago Tribune.... I just grabbed the headline that came up on Google Desktop for me. The summary is: Conan is actually visiting Finland.

Edit: Whoops, hit post before I meant to. I was also going to include this link.


----------



## Jasoco (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks! I can't wait to see his footage when he comes back.

And I never had a doubt that he would actually visit Finland. Did news papers actually think he was joking? He may play tricks all the time, but no way anyone can think he wasn't serious with this.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Conan has state visit with red-headed president, asks to become official ladies sauna inspector.


----------

